

Rudy on Rails - devmonk

I just got the following email from a recruiter:<p>"Viewed a resume on Dice.  We are working with a client in Columbia, SC needing Rudy on Rails to assist them with an upgrade.  This is a short term contract and the client is offering a telecommute option.<p>Would like to discuss the details.  What would be a good time to call you?<p>Thank you, in advance, for your time and consideration.  Looking forward to speaking with you."
======
hector_ka
Maybe he wanted to say that he needed Rudy on Meds to assist them with an
upgrade. That makes more sense.

------
maxdemarzi
I know we all love to trash recruiters and think they are an inferior life
form, but maybe it was just a typo.

I learned about the Cobra programming language on HN <http://cobra-
language.com/docs/quality/> and at first glance I thought it was some kind of
joke on Python. But no, it's real enough.

Now ask a recruiter to find a Cobra programmer. He's going to run into Python
developers who think he is an idiot. The recruiter doesn't know, maybe
somebody created a new language called Rudy ( a ruby + d mix ?) and ported
Rails.

Disclaimer: I'm working an an app where these guys would be my customers so
I'm trying to see them in a positive light.

